# SKEEN 29" 2015



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

2010 wurde das SKEEN sensationeller Gewinner des Titels "schnellstes Bike der Welt" als Manuel Fumic und Karl Platt im Rahmen des grossen Contests der "bIKE" die Weltelite der Racefullies testeten und unabhängig voneinander auf dem SKEEN die Bestzeit fuhren. Was machte das Skeen damals so schnell? War es die unglaublich schnittige Linienführung mit den organischen Rohren unserer Designer oder war es die Rahmenkonzeption von Bodo Probst? War es die sinnvolle Wahl der Komponenten von Lars Wiegand (die Hersteller hatten freie Wahl!) oder war es die Synthese aller drei Komponenten? Wir wissen es nicht, aber das SKEEN entwickelte sich zu einer geliebten Waffe der CC Liebhaber. Im Laufe der Zeit schwächte Bodo Probst die Race-Eigenschaften ab und setzte mehr auf die Komfortattribute. Das SKEEN entwickelte sich immer mehr auch zu einem unkomplizierten Komfort Marathonbike. Für 2015 mischt Bodo diie Karten neu und hat unser gesamtes Programm umgekrempelt. Das SKEEN wird wieder das, was es einmal war: das ultimative, kompromisslose Racebike für Wettkämpfe. Die Serienausstattungen liegen bereits unter 10.0 Kg. Trotz 29er Laufrädern und einer völlig neuen Geometrie konnte Bodo das Gesamtgewicht deutlich verringern und trotzdem das Steigverhalten und den Geradeauslauf verbessern (obwohl hier das Wort verbessern eigentlich schon heroisch klingt). Unsere Testfahrer loben allesamt die deutlich angenehmere Sitzposition "im Rahmen" bedingt durch die neue 29" Geometrie, die gestiegene Fahrtruhe über Hindernisse und die deutlich bessere Performance im Downhill. Durch die neue Palette steht das SKEEN ganz links im Racesektor, gefolgt vom Slide 120 650B Marathon/Komfort, Slide 130 29" 2015, raceorientiertes leichtes AM, Slide 150 650B mittleres AM, Slide 160 Carbon AM/leichtes Enduro, Slide 180 Carbon mittleres Enduro und dem neuen DH.
Farben: dezent, schnörkelfrei, mit Mut zur Farbe, immer eine Kontrastmodell in schwarz dabei.
Ausstattungen: diesmal vom Team mitbestimmt
Preise: ULTRA-HOT
Lieferzeit: Herbst - so schnell es geht - die Hütte brennt.
Was haltet ihr von der Palette?


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

SKEEN 100 29" lieferbar ab Septem

 ber/Oktober. Ab 1998,- Euros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeener82 (30. Juni 2014)

Das Bike gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut.
Optik und Farbgebung sind genau nach meinem Geschmack .
Kann man schon was zu den Aussattungsvarianten sagen? Wieviele Modelle wird es geben?
Mit einer zweifach oder einfach Kurbel von Sram würde ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## ms303 (30. Juni 2014)

Mist, doch noch warten.

War kurz davor, beim 2014er Modell zuzuschlagen... 

Und Details bzw. Ausstattung würden mich natürlich auch brennend interessieren..

Auch mit reinem RockShox-Fahrwerk erhältlich?


----------



## Fact (1. Juli 2014)

Sieht Top ! aus.... und ist auch sicher TOP !


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

Bitte unbedingt 2fach oder 1fach.


----------



## ms303 (1. Juli 2014)

Seh ich anders... Ich will 3-fach...


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2014)

schon mal 2fach gefahren ? nur noch 2 überschneidungen und nochmal ca. 100 gr. gespart. da es sich um ein rassiges race bike handelt wäre 3fach einfach fehl am platz. 3fach ist für einen tourer ne tolle sache, aber nicht mehr wenn es um race geht.


----------



## Toni2013 (1. Juli 2014)

Schon sehr Geil.
Ich frag mich grad welche Rahmengröße das ist,sieht nach 18 aus.Und dann frag ich mich wie sieht es mit 20 und 22 zoll aus bekommen die auch wieder,wie die Vorgänger so kleine streben ans Oberrohr hin?Gibt es von 20 und 22 zoll auch Bilder?Wäre nett

Grüße Toni


----------



## Fact (1. Juli 2014)

einfach bildschön und perfekt für seinen Zweck.... ich warte noch sehnsüchtig denselben Thread fürs Slide 120 650b ab....da ich nur 172 cm groß bin, bin ich eher skeptisch beim 130 29" für mich. (mal sehen was sich da beim Gewicht getan hat).
mal sehen wie mein Entscheidungsprozess weitergeht, aber das Skeen ist durch seinen Gewichtsvorteil sicher ein heißer Kandidat und die gelegentlichen Trails sollten damit auch machbar sein....


----------



## Fact (1. Juli 2014)

wird's das 26" Skeen weiterhin geben oder nur bis die "Restbestände" weg sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (1. Juli 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> wird's das 26" Skeen weiterhin geben oder nur bis die "Restbestände" weg sind ?


Skeen läuft in 26" aus. Wir verabschieden uns mit 2015 aus dem 26" Segment.


----------

